# 1999 jd 425



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

I own a 1999 JD 425. The only attachment I own is a JD 15 Utility Cart. What other attachments would fit this garden tractor? Bagging system for a 48 inch deck? Dethatcher? Aerator? Plow? Cab? Let me know some ideas if you don't mind. In addition, parts numbers & places to look too!


----------



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

Kinnup said:


> I own a 1999 JD 425. The only attachment I own is a JD 15 Utility Cart. What other attachments would fit this garden tractor? Bagging system for a 48 inch deck? Dethatcher? Aerator? Plow? Cab? Let me know some ideas if you don't mind. In addition, parts numbers & places to look too!


I think this is probably better asked in the Attachments Forum.


----------

